# What has the best luminosity?



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Which watches have the best luminosity, and is it important to you? In my limited experience the best I have found have been Citizen and Seiko.

Some cheaper Swiss offerings like Wenger, Hanowa and Golana are middling , with Tissot a bit better.

I use a torch to charge whatever I am wearing at night as my aged eyes cant see the clock!

What is your experience?

PS

Victorinox are also good.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Best luminosity has surely got to be a backlight, as fitted to various Timex Indiglo, or Casio/G-Shocks...?


----------



## carlgulliver (Apr 6, 2008)

Or maybe the gas tubes fitted to watches like ball etc...


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Depends how you define best.

In terms of brightness, then you're looking at things like seiko, however it has to be charged and will fade. The other option is tritium illumination (H3) which is not as bright as say superluminova, but is constant, and always on (i believe tritium's half-life is 20 years)


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Davey P said:


> Best luminosity has surely got to be a backlight, as fitted to various Timex Indiglo, or Casio/G-Shocks...?


 I personally dont like backlights, battery eaters and fiddly to find......and of variable quality. Tritium is a bit specialised?


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Casio Illuminator is the best.... gets me to the bathroom at 2am everytime.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Ah, if we're talking about getting to the bathroom at 2:00am, nothing beats a Samsung Galaxy S4 :biggrin:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

our bedside clocks light up when we press the big button on top :thumbsup:

when away from home (work rather than fun) i usually wear a casio and again use the press button (B) .

do have the auto EL on my casio watches and it does work on both ( you actually have to be in a dark enough area, not twising you wrist like a demented muppet in a normally lit room - where it isn't supposed to come on anyway {*hint* lots of casio get sold on with owners thinking this is a fault, although it can of course fail } ) but for the sake of some small battery saving i don't keep auto EL switched on.

whilst i am waffling - gas tubes - great in complete darkness , not so good in low light and look 'orrible in daylight imho.

seiko - hurray for seiko - great lume on entry level priced watches

and mondaine - their white dialed black handed watches are really good in low light conditions - i am referring to those without lume - in complete darkness they are no durn use at all though obviously - but then in darkness you should be thinking about turning a light on, not about the time.

toodles


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Davey P said:


> Ah, if we're talking about getting to the bathroom at 2:00am, nothing beats a Samsung Galaxy S4 :biggrin:


 I have to disagree... the Casio is right there on my wrist :yes: . No fumbling around for the phone. :sadwalk: or placing some where once in said bathroom :sadwalk: Just push the button and go :yes:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

SBryantgb said:


> I have to disagree... the Casio is right there on my wrist :yes: . No fumbling around for the phone. :sadwalk: or placing some where once in said bathroom :sadwalk: Just push the button and go :yes:


 en suite bathroom and leave the connecting door open and go for it - you may have to put a couple of towels down thought until you get it right :laugh:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

The gas tubes in this Ball were fantastic. Not in the sudden startling glow. But in the fact they glowed all the time and do not need charging. So that means 24 -7 whatever the conditions. Though they burn out and need replacing every 30 years or so. But that should see most of us off on here out :yes:

http://www.ballwatch.com/global/index.php?option=com_technology&task=51&lang=en-GB

You also realise when using one that your eyes do not need to adjust to the ambience like with lume paint. Very clever really.



I never did take a lume shot though.


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

carlgulliver said:


> Or maybe the gas tubes fitted to watches like ball etc...


 I disagree, they last the longest obviously, around 10 years before fading noticeably but their actual intensity is a lot less than charged Superuminova. If you are stuck in a coal mine for weeks on end then then tritium is the answer, otherwise I prefer SL.

For watches with regular, non radioactive lume, in my experience (as I am a total lume junkie) the very best 2 are the sword hands SMP, either blue or black faced or the Seiko Monsters with the SMP shading it for length of glow. Full lume faces are great in principle but I haven't seen one yet as impressive as the SMP (non bond)


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Padders said:


> I disagree, they last the longest obviously, around 10 years before fading noticeably but their actual intensity is a lot less than charged Superuminove.


 This falls under the question of defining "best" though. RWP states that he uses a torch at night to charge the lume, so in this aspect it can be argued that while not as bright, tritium may be best ass it will always be on, no torches needed.


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

hughlle said:


> This falls under the question of defining "best" though. RWP states that he uses a torch at night to charge the lume, so in this aspect it can be argued that while not as bright, tritium may be best ass it will always be on, no torches needed.


 But my point is that the very best SL watches don't need torch charging, just exposure to normal light levels, therefore trump tritium at least for 6 hours or so anyway.


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Padders said:


> But my point is that the very best SL watches don't need torch charging, just exposure to normal light levels, therefore trump tritium at least for 6 hours or so anyway.


 With decent lume the Torch charge merely lengthens the time the hands remain luminous.

Whatever I use Mrs RWP complains about the bathroom floor. Fussy things women.


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

hughlle said:


> Depends how you define best.
> 
> In terms of brightness, then you're looking at things like seiko, however it has to be charged and will fade. The other option is tritium illumination (H3) which is not as bright as say superluminova, but is constant, and always on (i believe tritium's half-life is 20 years)


 Totally agree ^

Tritium tubes best for consistency, and as far as I know mostly if not exclusivley made by mb microtec, it doesn't really matter what watch they are on.

As far as initial brightness is concerned, Seiko all the way and in this camp, nothing I have seen or read beats the Sawtooth!


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

carlgulliver said:


> Or maybe the gas tubes fitted to watches like ball etc...


 This, there are quite a few manufacturers that do them other than Ball



> *Got gas?*
> Some watchmakers, like Ball, Luminox, Reactor and Deep Blue among others, still illuminate their dials with tritium, but in gaseous form and in tiny glass tubes. The good news? It doesn't require any ambient light source to achieve its glow. The really good news? It poses no health threat when used this way. In addition, its glow is constant and for a long time.












http://iwmagazine.com/2015/07/gas-tube-science/


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Timez Own said:


> Totally agree ^
> 
> Tritium tubes best for consistency, and as far as I know mostly if not exclusivley made by mb microtec, it doesn't really matter what watch they are on.
> 
> As far as initial brightness is concerned, Seiko all the way and in this camp, nothing I have seen or read beats the Sawtooth!


 The half life of tritium is 12.3 years which I why I said that you would notice the difference after 10 years, after 25 years pretty much all the glow would be extinguished as there is only a quarter of the original radioactive material left. It isn't actually the tritium itself that glows AFAIK, the inside of the tube is coated with a phosphor compound which glows when bombarded with beta radiation (high energy electrons). The phosphor can fade and lose its efficiency over the life of the tube too so in fact the tubes will fade a lot quicker than just the raw half life data shows.

Just found this: http://www.ablogtowatch.com/how-glow-dark-tritium-gas-tubes-made-mb-microtec/

Worth a read, explains it far better than me above.


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Horrible tales of yor......... Workers using radioactive luminous paint on watches, licking brushes, and turning their toes up with mouth cancer.

Anything beats that.


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Reactor make a watch that uses a combination of both tritium and superluminova to get the best of both worlds.


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

RWP said:


> Horrible tales of yor......... Workers using radioactive luminous paint on watches, licking brushes, and turning their toes up with mouth cancer.
> 
> Anything beats that.


 That was radium based paint which is hugely more damaging as it is more powerfully radioactive and is an alpha emitter not beta. Alpha particles are comparatively huge vs beta electrons as they are in effect ionised helium nuclei and rip through living tissue causing massive damage at he DNA level. Radium lume will no longer glow due to the decay of the phosphor component but will still be very radioactive for thousands years so some caution is still advised with older lumed faces. In short, don't lick the dial, ingestion of alpha emitters is very very nasty.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Here's another brighter than a bright thing for reasonable money


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> Here's another brighter than a bright thing for reasonable money


 Blackadder has one? Doesn't look like Baldrick would get one for a turnip.


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

My Citizen Excalibur, Precista prs18 and Kemmner 007 are all excellent, the Kemmner the best of the bunch. All night lume from 30 seconds by the bedside bulb.


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Thirty seconds bedside light........five seconds with a bright torch :thumbsup:


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Personally i take my watch off at bedtime and put it back in the box, I just have my phone on the bedside table for time and alarm functions.


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Most of my watches designed with a lume are really very good. I always have at least one by my bed, the most I had was three, for comparison, but now it's two! The yellow gas filled Wing I-Power, because its new and I want to compare it to my Seiko. When I'm away, it's generally what I was wearing that day. The PO and DSOTM are very good, The Broad Arrow and Bremont much less so. The Armida is great, but best of all is the Magrette Dual Time. My Inox and Aerowatch don't have lume.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Have to agree with Indiglow and the Casio Superiluminator, had both and would choose one of them if I really needed a night time watch. Tritium tubes are visible almost only in pitch black situations. Regular lume... well, has to be charged and not many hours ago. Japanese lume is usually very good but so is Superluminova. Depends on how much of the stuff the manufacturer uses. My German Aristo watches have tons of superluminova and I can't tell if my Citizens/Seikos are stronger than that.

Now... is that important? To me, it really isn't. The closest situation I would see myself caring about that is low light situations and I'll have to agree with Mach, a cream/white dial with black hands and indices are better for such things.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Ok, a few things to consider. Tritium is short lived. When fresh, the tubes are great in the dark but a bit less useful in areas that are just dim. With regards to rechargeable lume, more is better. Tiny markers, thin hands or pips at the end of hands are not good enough.

The watch that has really impressed me is the Omega Seamaster GMT with sword hands.










At twelve years old it was better than a fresh Seiko 007. Thick hands and markers provide a good mass of high quality lume.

Later,
William


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

William_Wilson said:


> Ok, a few things to consider. Tritium is short lived. When fresh, the tubes are great in the dark but a bit less useful in areas that are just dim. With regards to rechargeable lume, more is better. Tiny markers, thin hands or pips at the end of hands are not good enough.
> 
> The watch that has really impressed me is the Omega Seamaster GMT with sword hands.
> 
> ...


 You're obviously wrong, William. I just realized we have all been wrong until now!!! You want great lume?? Get a radium dial!!! :laugh: :thumbsup:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Kutusov said:


> You're obviously wrong, William. I just realized we have all been wrong until now!!! You want great lume?? Get a radium dial!!! :laugh: :thumbsup:


 Radium has a very long life, but it is so intense it literally destroys the luminescent material it is bound to. Oh, I hear it is unhealthy as well. :wink:

Later,
William


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

Kutusov said:


> The closest situation I would see myself caring about that is low light situations and I'll have to agree with *Mach*, a cream/white dial with black hands and indices are better for such things.


 oh great ! now folks think i am Mach :swoon:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

William_Wilson said:


> Radium has a very long life, but it is so intense it literally destroys the luminescent material it is bound to. Oh, I hear it is unhealthy as well. :wink:
> 
> Later,
> William


 Exactly and that's why it's the best option! It doesn't matter that it destroys the luminescent material, you would have been killed by some sort of cancer by then!



Rotundus said:


> oh great ! now folks think i am Mach :swoon:


 No I don't... Mach's the one that usually mentions black on cream dials for low light situations, that's why I mentioned him. You think I went trough the entire thread reading what people posted???! :laugh:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Kutusov said:


> Exactly and that's why it's the best option! It doesn't matter that it destroys the luminescent material, you would have been killed by some sort of cancer by then!


 What if you strap the watch to your radiation suit? :yes:

Later,
William


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

Kutusov said:


> No I don't... Mach's the one that usually mentions black on cream dials for low light situations, that's why I mentioned him. You think I went trough the entire thread reading what people posted???! :laugh:


 not the first time i have mentioned it either but i'll let you off :taz: :laugh:

also i thought i was the only one who skims through a thread and only reads an entry when i stop to look at a picture :thumbsup:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

William_Wilson said:


> What if you strap the watch to your radiation suit? :yes:
> 
> Later,
> William


 Ah, I see you have been playing Fallout 4... any good?? :laugh:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Kutusov said:


> Ah, I see you have been playing Fallout 4... any good?? :laugh:


 I'll assume that's a video game, therefore I will answer no, I was a Quake fan. :wink:

Later,
William


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Rotundus said:


> not the first time i have mentioned it either but i'll let you off :taz: :laugh:
> 
> also i thought i was the only one who skims through a thread and only reads an entry when i stop to look at a picture :thumbsup:


 Well, I' agree with you both then!! And that being the case, and me still thinking that Indiglo is probably the best thing if you need to tell the time in a pitch black situation, this Timex I used to own is your *perfect!!! * night/dark and scary places watch!





And they probably cost 30 quid or around that, so no match here!


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

I know its not really playing the game but this is fine with a torch. Even in the pitch black I can see it. Might not work in the deep end of the swimming pool. The torch is waterproof. The watch isn't. Sorry I'll get my coat :laugh: .


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

William_Wilson said:


> I'll assume that's a video game, therefore I will answer no, I was a Quake fan. :wink:
> 
> Later,
> William


 Does that make you a Quaker? :laugh:

And yes, Fallout is an RPG video game. I played the first 2, tried the 3rd which was then a first person shooter/RPG sort of thing and I hear there's a new one out now.



Nigelp said:


> I know its not really playing the game but this is fine with a torch. Even in the pitch black I can see it. Might not work in the deep end of the swimming pool. The torch is waterproof. The watch isn't. Sorry I'll get my coat :laugh: .


 Now that you mention it, my previous cell phone was great to tell the time in the dark. Apparently it didn't handle the sea all that well... :wacko:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Kutusov said:


> Does that make you a Quaker? :laugh:


 If I am a Quaker, you are a hairy wizard! Err... You are a wizard, Harry. :tongue:

Later,
William


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

William_Wilson said:


> Ok, a few things to consider. Tritium is short lived. When fresh, the tubes are great in the dark but a bit less useful in areas that are just dim. With regards to rechargeable lume, more is better. Tiny markers, thin hands or pips at the end of hands are not good enough.
> 
> The watch that has really impressed me is the Omega Seamaster GMT with sword hands.
> 
> ...


 Note I already name checked the sword hands SMP as the best of the best. Bandwagon jumper!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Padders said:


> Note I already name checked the sword hands SMP as the best of the best. Bandwagon jumper!


 I jumped on that particular bandwagon in 2008 when I purchased my GMT. :wink:

Later,
William


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

William_Wilson said:


> I jumped on that particular bandwagon in 2008 when I purchased my GMT. :wink:
> 
> Later,
> William


 ...and Fidel Castro stepped down from his presidency.... coincidence?.... :wacko:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Kutusov said:


> ...and Fidel Castro stepped down from his presidency.... coincidence?.... :wacko:


 It's a mystery!










Later,
William


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Good to see Mr Spock doing his bit for Movember...


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

KrispyDK said:


> Good to see Mr Spock doing his bit for Movember...












:wink:

Later,
William


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

William_Wilson said:


> :wink:
> 
> Later,
> William


 Hmmm...seems he's joining the ladies in Fanuary too....

(not sure that colloquialism will work in Woodville!)


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

KrispyDK said:


> Hmmm...seems he's joining the ladies in Fanuary too....
> 
> (not sure that colloquialism will work in Woodville!)


 I looked it up, now I'm just confused. :laugh:

Later,
William


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

William_Wilson said:


> I looked it up, now I'm just confused. :laugh:
> 
> Later,
> William


 I'm saying no more, I don't want to get banned on my first week back...

(...but look at his chin!)


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Woodville... it's obviously some sort of porn reference... that involves chins :swoon: No, I don't want to know more!


----------



## Montybaber (Nov 5, 2015)

I have found Helson to be very bright alongside Seiko's dive watches (Sun019 was good) no matter how bright none have had any sort of longevity though

cant beat a Backlight like on a G shock etc for checking the time every morning about two minutes before my alarm goes off

i can live without it though


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> Woodville... it's obviously some sort of porn reference... that involves chins :swoon: No, I don't want to know more!


 Quite right, how on earth William 'Woodville' Wilson managed to drag this so far off topic I'll never know.... 

So, for sheer shininess, Omega and Armida certainly have a pot of the good stuff and the Armida wins out of the 2...


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

KrispyDK said:


> Quite right, how on earth William 'Woodville' Wilson managed to drag this so far off topic I'll never know....


 Right, I don't even know what the question was any more! Wait... " What has the best luminosity?". A supernova? It has to be, right?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Rotundus said:


> oh great ! now folks think i am Mach :swoon:


 There can be only one...










(photo altered by William)

:laugh:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Fanuary?

Fascinating. :wink:

Pictures?


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

KrispyDK said:


> I'm saying no more, I don't want to get banned on my first week back...
> 
> (...but look at his chin!)


 Now I'm thinking of a scene in Serpico, which is not suitable for the General forum. :wink:

Later,
William


----------



## pipspip (Nov 17, 2015)

I have a Seiko snda65 the luminosity is great.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Kutusov said:


> Right, I don't even know what the question was any more! Wait... " What has the best luminosity?". A supernova? It has to be, right?


 Afraid not, Gamma ray bursts are hundreds of times brighter then a typical supernova


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

William_Wilson said:


> Now I'm thinking of a scene in Serpico, which is not suitable for the General forum. :wink:
> 
> Later,
> William


 Indeed, O' Neill. :wink:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> There can be only one.. :laugh:


 good, one's enough thanks !

:wacko:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Rotundus said:


> good, one's enough thanks !
> 
> :wacko:


 Your appreciation is duly noted :laugh:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Afraid not, Gamma ray bursts are hundreds of times brighter then a typical supernova


 Are they? Can we see gamma rays? I'm really asking, I don't know the answer.


----------



## AVFC (Aug 21, 2015)

SBryantgb said:


> Casio Illuminator is the best.... gets me to the bathroom at 2am everytime.


 8 pints of coors light does it for me .. :toot:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

in the end perhaps its all as relative as these 'which is best' question threads ever are ...

i like the hot glow of superluminova as opposed to (to me at least) the lesser appeal of tritium, but it is somewhat fleeting.

from a purely pragmatic point of view i actually use casio EL when i want a time in a dark setting; or the back light from my bedside clock - which amounts to about the same thing.

i do like (and as i get older need :taz: ) higher contrast between hands and dial hence me metion of mondaine type hand/dial combos, but well lumed sports watches work well here too - best two recent examples i have owned would be the fortis cosmonaut and the seiko spork ...

each to their own - i have run out of beer and need to sleep ... its a tough life :thumbsup:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Later,
William



mach 0.0013137 said:


> There can be only one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You have the hair of a Frenchman! :biggrin:

Later,
William


----------



## Mart (Sep 2, 2010)

A Divex is very bright, but the sun is more luminous.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

William_Wilson said:


> You have the hair of a Frenchman! :biggrin:
> 
> Later,
> William


 Hair? most of that disappeared in the last century :laugh:



William_Wilson said:


> Later,
> William


 Kewl watch


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

William_Wilson said:


> You have the hair of a Frenchman! :biggrin:
> 
> Later,
> William


 That's a complement to a Scott's man, you know that right? Would possibly be an insult to an Englishman :laugh:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

AVFC said:


> 8 pints of coors light does it for me .. :toot:


 Big M must have complete black out and I mean darker than a dark place in the whole flat, not a chink of light anywhere so even a bright lume watch would be no good. I have a small kids night light that you can pull the light out and use it as a torch now after getting out of bed in the middle of the night after a few and trying to get through a full sized dressing mirror that I thought was the door which needless to say I smashed to smithereens and cut myself to ribbons. I was picking slivers of mirror out of my feet for days.

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

BondandBigM said:


> Big M must have complete black out and I mean darker than a dark place in the whole flat, not a chink of light anywhere so even a bright lume watch would be no good. I have a small kids night light that you can pull the light out and use it as a torch now after getting out of bed in the middle of the night after a few and trying to get through a full sized dressing mirror that I thought was the door which needless to say I smashed to smithereens and cut myself to ribbons. I was picking slivers of mirror out of my feet for days.
> 
> :laugh: :laugh:


 Well, we all saw how out of shape and form Bond was on the last movie... :laugh:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Talking of torches, I just got a Cree Q2 module for my 502B torch body today. It's quite bright and a bit of a "thrower", not useful for midnight wanderings (far too bright) but stunning at charging any version of LumiNova . :biggrin:

Darkness yields to the light.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Stan said:


> Talking of torches, I just got a Cree Q2 module for my 502B torch body today. It's quite bright and a bit of a "thrower", not useful for midnight wanderings (far too bright) but stunning at charging any version of LumiNova . :biggrin:
> 
> Darkness yields to the light.


 Still waiting for my Cree whatever-it-was I've asked you about. Batteries arrived ages ago and ordered from the same place :wacko:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Kutusov said:


> Well, we all saw how out of shape and form Bond was on the last movie... :laugh:


 I'm going down hill rapidly

:biggrin:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Kutusov said:


> Still waiting for my Cree whatever-it-was I've asked you about. Batteries arrived ages ago and ordered from the same place :wacko:


 Complain! DX does listen and will sort it out. At least in my experience.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

It comes from GB (gear best, not Great Britain). Batteries had to be sent via Swedish post but the torch comes through regular mail, somewhere from Asia. It's probably stuck in customs. Led Lenser is working fine though, so I'll wait... maybe I'll get a nice surprise on earlies 2016 :laugh:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Kutusov said:


> It comes from GB (gear best, not Great Britain). Batteries had to be sent via Swedish post but the torch comes through regular mail, somewhere from Asia. It's probably stuck in customs. Led Lenser is working fine though, so I'll wait... maybe I'll get a nice surprise on earlies 2016 :laugh:


 I don't know Gear Best, you still need to complain it hasn't delivered. :wink:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

BondandBigM said:


> I'm going down hill rapidly
> 
> :biggrin:


 I was a bit shocked to see somewhere, sometime, something (see, you're not alone in decadence...) about Craig's Bond need retirement! WTF, Craig was/is the best Bond since... well, since all of them, if I'm to be honest. I bet they'll try to go PC and the next bond will be a woman with lot's of bondboys... :swoon:



Stan said:


> I don't know Gear Best, you still need to complain it hasn't delivered. :wink:


 Gear Best is sort of a Chinese Amazon. Prices are obviously great but deliveries take an awful lot of time. Ended up ordering a "New Edition Convoy C8 Cree XM - L2 U2 - 1A 960Lm 7135 x 8" (if that tells you anything...) for US$17 shipped. Can't be all that bad, can it?


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Kutusov said:


> the next bond will be a woman with lot's of bondboys... :swoon:


 It's the way of the politically correct feminist world these days, as someone on twitter recently commented and no it wasn't me :biggrin:

"I can't wait for the mixed rugby to start"

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Kutusov said:


> Gear Best is sort of a Chinese Amazon. Prices are obviously great but deliveries take an awful lot of time. Ended up ordering a "New Edition Convoy C8 Cree XM - L2 U2 - 1A 960Lm 7135 x 8" (if that tells you anything...) for US$17 shipped. Can't be all that bad, can it?


 I only use DX, in the 5 years I've used it DX has never let me down. If items didn't arrive it gave me a refund. I can't fault DX. :wink:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

BondandBigM said:


> I'm going down hill rapidly
> 
> :biggrin:


 I hope the Apso is flourishing?

What a team.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Kutusov said:


> That's a complement to a Scott's man, you know that right? Would possibly be an insult to an Englishman :laugh:


 In that picture, he quite literally has the hair of a Frenchman. :laugh:

Later,
William


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Well Stan, arrived today. Pretty decent for the price.



(really bad picture, I know)


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Kutusov said:


> Well Stan, arrived today. Pretty decent for the price.
> 
> 
> 
> (really bad picture, I know)


 Congratulations, it looks well made.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Kutusov said:


> That's a complement to a Scott's man, you know that right? Would possibly be an insult to an Englishman :laugh:


*Tis, true,we shoods ne`er forgit th` auld alliance!!*​





















Now, don`t get upset, Stan, I`m only joking :biggrin:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> *Tis, true,we shoods ne`er forgit th` auld alliance!!*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 See my avatar. :wink:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> *Tis, true,we shoods ne`er forgit th` auld alliance!!*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Montjoie Saint Denis!!

...probably my last words on this forum and counting the seconds until my permanent ban... :alcoholic:


----------

